# xbox live compatible routers



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I know some people have problems with their wireless routers and xbox live. 

I just bought the Belkin wireless MIMO G router from bestbuys. I would like to let the ehmac community know, that it works with xbox live. I have "upnp" enabled, and "nat" enabled as well. I don't know anything about routers, but I've read up on several threads on the web and most say you need to enable "upnp" for xbox live to work. 

This is the router I bought.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10079325&catid=21119

I have not tested out the wireless speeds on different floors of my house yet, but this router definetly works with macs. 

Like I said before, "I don't know anything about routers". It took me all night to figure out how to get this wireless router working. 5 hours later, and success. I have Bell sympatico, and the instructions from Bell's website don't work. What I did was access the router address (192.168.2.1), and then you go into the connection type. You select "PPPOE", and from there you enter your sympatico user name and password. 

I took a risk with this router I bought tonight, because I really needed it to be xbox live compatible, because I have a xbox 360, and my bro's got a regular xbox. We both connect to xbox live, so its important to me. I know this is important to some people on this forum as well. 

I would like to keep this thread going for people thinking about getting a router. I know some routers are not mac compatible, or xbox live compatible. If everyone post what router they have and if its compatible with xbox live or not. This would make everyone's decision on buying a router easier, especially for us mac owners. 

I'm only starting this thread because I know I had a hard time deciding on router, and I did a lot of googling, and it wasn't very helpful, nor was the search button on this site very helpful. 

Post your router, and post if its xbox live compatible.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There are very few routers that are not Mac compatible (most quite, quite old).

Router: WRT54G (v4) - running DD-WRT
Compatable with Xbox Live. Did require forwarding ports for the Xbox 360 however, the Xbox didn't.

For the most part, if your Xbox (360 or not) is unable to connect to Live your best bet to get it working are to forward the ports used (3306 I believe) to the Xbox's IP on your network or place the Xbox in the DMZ.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

never had any trouble with linksys routers, except with iChat, which i've never been able to get to work correctly with my home router despite extensive research on the subject.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone wanting to use Xbox live you should be fine with just about any modern router, as long as it supports uPnP... which almost all new routers I've seen support. From what I've read the xbox360 is supposed to support uPnP which potentially makes lives a lot easier for the non-geeks 

For those interested in the technical aspect of what uPnP does, it's a way of internal devices being able to request direct connections from exernal sources through NAT on the fly without the user having to do fancy port redirection.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

my set up is as follows.

bell sympatico modem hooked up to an airport express.

mac mini with airport card...

xbox 360 hard wired into the mac mini, using internet sharing.

i had to set everything up on the 360 manually as the auto detect doesn't work.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I use the Linksys WRT54GS and it is wicked Also using the Xbox live wireless network adaptor


----------

